# Solved: how do I switch from 2WD to 4WD



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

I have a 2006 dodge dakota pickup truck. I beleve its 4WD as it says 4X4 on the side of the truck and I have a dial that says 2WD 4lock and 4LO are any of these 4WD I could not find it in the manual must not have looked that hard.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

This post should add clarity, humour and tragedy to your question.
http://dodgesatisfaction.com/dodgesatisfaction/index.htm


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

i wonder if the tooth fairy is real.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

well non-the less I found it in the manual and on another forum. In the manual it says that 4HI and 4LO are to be used on wet or loose roads. if used on a dry road it could excessive tire wear and drive train damage.I can switch from 2WD to 4HI while either parked or while in motion but in slow speeds. I can not exceed 25 MPH while in 4LO. so I found my answer in the manual just did not look hard enough or in the right place.I wanted to put it to 4HI cause we had a ice storm and now theres going to be snow on top of that its going to be a mess out there so I wanted some extra traction. The snow will stop by the time I head out but the roads will be a mess so thats why I asked. I'll leave it in 2wd for now.


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

great info, i'll sleep better tonite. i still need to find out about the tooth fairy.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

bearone2 said:


> great info, i'll sleep better tonite. i still need to find out about the tooth fairy.


find a tooth put it under your pillow and if its gone and money in its place then shes real


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

lemme get the pliers and a towel, it'll be lunch money if she's real. i'm doing six.


----------

